# [EVDL] conversion parts for sale



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Doesn't look like discount prices to me,
http://www.kellycontroller.com/kdh14800d24-156v800a-seriespm-p-735.html
800A, PM control up to 156V for only $200 more
and you can get a new Netgain motor for $300 more,
http://www.go-ev.com/PDFs/002_05_03_ImPulse_9_Sales_Sheet.pdf


----- Original Message ----
From: David Peichel <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Thu, October 14, 2010 8:09:36 PM
Subject: [EVDL] conversion parts for sale


Clearance Items Available From ReGo Electric Conversions 
*Contact Garrett: [email protected] 612-822-1626 to make an 
offer. 
Netgain Warp 9 Electric Motor 9" DC motor $1,360.00
Kelly Motor Controller KDH15600,156V,600A,series/PM $1,189.15
DC-DC Converter Iota 75 amp DC-DC converter 108-190VDLS-7 $253.84
Battery Charger Manzanita Micro ChargerPFC-20 $1,742.50
Vacuum Pump Kit Complete Vacuum Assist Kit w/ reservoir $329.80
Fluid Heater Kim Hotstart 120VAC/3000 Watt Coolant Tank Heater with 
Thermostat $368.05
VDC Fluid Heater MES-DEA RM4 4kW 100-250 VDC 70degC $592.45
Inertia Switch INERTIA SWITCH...NC (normally closed)...5 Amps/12 VDC... 
2oz RL2512 $25.50
High Voltage Fuses FERRAZ/SHAWMUT...500 Amps DC/300 VDC max $38.25
E-meter, Xantrex Xantrex Linklite $153.81
Potbox, PB6 Curtis PMC-PB6 Swing-arm...5 k Ohm with microswitch...4 
ft. cable... $68.00
Shaft Speed Sensor, Zolox Zolox Motor Speed Sensor Kit DL9-2171s - 
produces 4 pules per revolution $38.46
High Voltage Relay MAGNECRAFT W199 BX-12 open frame relay with blow 
out magnet, 12VDC Coil, 30 Amp capacity. $35.15
Temperature Switches B501 Small Flange Cap, 90 deg Terminal Bend 
100degF Close Temp, 85degF Open Temp $8.29
Temperature Switches B501 Small Flange Cap, 90 deg Terminal Bend 
10degF Close Temp, 24degF Open Temp $11.05
Air Conditioning System Masterflux SIERRA05-0982Y3 Compressor, 
025F0140-01 Controller, 14942832 Wire Harness, LP157 Mounting Kit 
$990.60
Power Steering Pump Power Steering Pump System $696.05
LiFePO4 Batteries Thundersky 160 Ahr LiFePO4 Batteries TS-LFP160AHA 
$199.00
Manzanita Lithium BMS Manzanita Digital Lithium Battery Regulators 
enough for 48 cells, Relay board for high and low cells, 4' voltage 
and temp harnesses $2,900.00


-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: 
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101014/2d401f66/attachment.html

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

David, You're playing to what a vaudevillian would call a "Tough"house. The
couple of thousand EV hobbyists and pros who hang out here are not the
ignorant Surfers one usually finds on the net. most know what retail and
wholesale prices really are. They may send you polite but negative replies
to your post. We wish you well but it will take a much deeper discount
pricing on these "Clearance Items" to sell many of them here. You might do
better on E-Bay...
Regards,
*Dennis*



> David Peichel <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Clearance Items Available From ReGo Electric Conversions
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Are these items brand new never installed ? or lightly used ?
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101015/60ed4a3c/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you for your questions and suggestions on the parts for sale we posted. 
We apologize for not being more clear to start with. We are a small company
in Minneapolis and we ended a track of full EV conversion R&D. We procured
a large stock of parts for this R&D and no longer need all of them. The
parts listed are all new. We received them and stored them in our shop but
have not installed any of them.

We purchased the parts at retail or discounted prices and are listing them
at somewhat below what we paid for them. In some cases the listed price is
much better than what you will find for similar retail items, but we make no
claims that the prices listed are at or below wholesale. Any reasonable
offer will be considered, so this would be a great chance for anyone in the
market to get a decent deal on some parts.

You will see that we have most of what is needed for a full electric
conversion. If anyone is interested in purchasing a number of these items
together, we will certainly be open to negotiating prices. We're more likely
to drop prices significantly for offers on more than one part, so make an
offer if you like. Thanks for your consideration.

Garrett
[email protected]
612-822-1626

-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/conversion-parts-for-sale-tp2996360p2997908.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

